# ظهور نور خلف السحاب في عزبه النخل



## menasatm (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ظهور نور خلف السحاب في عزبه النخل يتحرك يمين وشمال اليوم الثلاثاءمن الساعه السابعه مساءحتي الساعه العاشره  مساء وهذا الظهور في كذا مكان في عزبه النخل وتجمع الاف الاشخاص من المسلمين والمسيحين امام كنائس عزبه النخل والخصوص لمشاهده العدراء مريم واستمرت الهتفات للست العدراء  وبنصلي اني شفاعه العذراء مريم تكون معانا  وتبارك كنائسنا وشعبنا امين امين امين:smi411:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الرب عليها
طوباكى يا امى ثم طوباكى​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

* أكسـياس أكسـياس أكسياس، تى آجيا ماريا تى بارثينوس. ...​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب...........


----------



## راندة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الفيديو


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

*ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل​*






​
*وصورة الصليب فى السماء إستمرت لمدة ساعتين 
رايح  جى
ورأها مسلمون ومسيحيو المنطقة​*
*تصوير فيديو*


http://rapidshare.com/files/3250175...________________________________________.html

*
  ظهور اطياف  نورانية     فوق كنيسة العدرا زويلة *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUmsCzHf81I


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

شكرا علي الخبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

هو مفيش فيديو للصليب 

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

*شـــكرا ليـ مووونيكا ـك *
*خبر رااائع*

*بركه أم النور معاك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

بجد.........ياريت يكون فيه فيديو للظهور...
المجد لك يا محب البشر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

ليتمجد اسم الرب
طوباكى يا مريم​


----------



## nosha820 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

امين يارب 
بس لو في فدييو عشان نشبع عيوننا من البركة السماوية


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

*المجد للة في الاعالي 

مرسي خالص مونيكا 

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

شكرا ع الخبر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

مش عارفه والله دي حقيقي ولالا

عموما هيا لا تزيد الايمان المسيحي ولا تنقصه

لان هذا الدين انتشر بدون ظهورات و ساد الارض بدون ظهورات برضه

اه لو تقروا عالنت اراء الناس ايه

حاجه تحزن

و شكرا


----------



## BITAR (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

*نتمنى وجود فيديو لتأكيد الخبر *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*

بسم الصليب ياريت يكون فيه فيديو


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أكسـياس أكسـياس أكسياس، تى آجيا ماريا تى بارثينوس. ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ظهور علامة الصليب فى سماء عين شمس والمطرية وعزبة النخل*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> شكرا علي الخبر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



*شكرا على المرور
وسوف أبحث عن الفيديو​*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا شفته كمان


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعالى بقى نورينا هنا يا عدراء
*​


----------



## maryanne_omega (2 يناير 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس  
الظهور مكنش هناك بس  ده كمان كان فى شبرا  فوق كنيسة مسرة و النور و راء السحاب من الساعة 7 لغاية الساعة 10  و كمان  انا شفت شئ  غريب  
الاول انا قلت ده اشتياق قلبى  علشان اشوف ام النور  لمن اتاكت من اصحابى   انا شفت  سحابة كبيرة  و الفراغات الى بين السحابة  بتدى شكل ام النور  فى شكل التجلى المعروف   و صدقونى مش قدة انسى شكلها ابدن   شفاعتها تكون معانا كلنا امين


----------

